

The Awesomest 7-year Postdoc - kuusisto
http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/guest-blog/2013/07/21/the-awesomest-7-year-postdoc-or-how-i-learned-to-stop-worrying-and-love-the-tenure-track-faculty-life/

======
kuusisto
I saw this through a friend on Facebook and it really resonated with me. I'm
slowly approaching the completion of my PhD and it occurs to me that I'm not
entirely certain what I plan to do with it. At this point though, I'm fairly
certain that I don't want to go the R1 route.

I sometimes forget this myself, but I don't really have a master plan. I just
do whatever seems most interesting and important to me at any given time, and
I really don't think it's too terrible a philosophy. Interestingly, that would
make this PhD the longest pet project of my life so far.

Edit: Just noticed that this article was already posted

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6081501](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6081501)

